# Elmer's Standby Summer Project



## cheepo45 (Aug 12, 2011)

After talking with Tin Falcon at the Rough and Tumble museum this spring, I decided to take a break from my Farm Boy build and build a steam engine. Here are some pics. It runs great!


----------



## George_Race (Aug 13, 2011)

Interesting looking little engine!
Don't remember seeing this type before, looks really simple to build.
Are there prints available somewhere?

 Very nice looking build,
George


----------



## cheepo45 (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks for the compliment. I chose this for the simplicity,so I had a chance of completing it! The plans are downloadable on www.john-tom.com.
                  cheepo45


----------



## jonesie (Aug 13, 2011)

hey cheepo how are you doing on your farmboy, is it the one by jerry howell? i finished mine but do not have it running got real busy but now i have more time so i hope to get it running real soon, then i will post a video i hope. jonesie


----------



## cheepo45 (Aug 14, 2011)

The Farm Boy is from Jerry Howell. Progress is slow but steady. I have the oilers and some of the governor parts done. I am still in the process of getting the larger pieces of material together. I hope to make more progress this winter, but I am hearing rumors of massive overtime at work this fall, so we will see. I purchased the plans after pricing some casting kits-I figured I could buy a lot of material for $500.00! I also really liked the looks of the finished engine. Let us know when you get yours running. (pics?)
                        Cheepo 45


----------



## dreeves (Nov 30, 2011)

Well cheepo after seeing your engine I needed to build my own.


















Next I think the Scotty

Dave


----------



## dreeves (Dec 1, 2011)

Here is a video of it running

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NOHktmofrt8?version=3&feature=player_profilepage"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="


----------



## bearcar1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Say Dave, I really like the way the supply tube got incorporated into the base, nice touch Thm: Seems to run a good nick as well. 

BC1
Jim


----------

